

Brightbox announces websockets-based Cloud Server console - jeremyjarvis
http://blog.brightbox.co.uk/posts/new-web-based-console-for-brightbox-cloud-servers

======
robin_reala
Uh, it’s nice I’m sure, but it’s not in-browser Web Sockets. For a start, the
majority of new browsers have turned off Web Sockets while a spec security
hole is dealt with. Secondly, half the browsers they list as supporting don’t
have even support to turn off in the first place.

~~~
comice
It is in-browser web sockets. It falls back to a flash implementation of
websockets if the browser doesn't support it natively.

It's also completely over SSL, so the transparent proxy security bug does not
apply.

~~~
robin_reala
Well, that’s me told! +1 informative.

------
aldursys
Very cool indeed

